# Good Fitness sites



## Eugene (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi, I am now beginning to train, but I am not very familiar with all the equipment, and the muscle groups, as well as what should I train and how. What are the best sites to find such information - I would want user-friendly ones with pictures, and fitness programs.

Thanks.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2004)

www.exrx.net


----------



## topolo (Nov 26, 2004)

that is a great site indeed


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 26, 2004)

Welcome, and yes this is the BEST place to be!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2004)

Eugene welcome to IM!


----------



## simbh (Nov 27, 2004)

welcome to the site dude , dont hesitate if you have any question ... there are a lot of people on these forums and most of them know quite a few tricks on training ..

Good site dg806 ... I did that 12 mins thing to calculate my cardio ... Apparently Im in pretty good cardiovascular shape


----------

